# Hey, new to the boards!



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Just found these forums recently....since the season is coming up soon!

im from Maryland hope to meet some new boarders on here. as im looking to go boarding every weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome! always good to see fresh opinions and people so don't be afraid to get involved


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey!! Welcome to the site, I'm also new. I hope you enjoy it in here! ^^


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

CastorTroy, Juls, welcome to the hang out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

hey there, welcome!


----------

